# Eclipse stürzt ab



## ARadauer (27. Nov 2007)

Seit einiger Zeit stürzt mir Eclipse öffters ab. So alle 2 Tage. Hauptsächlich dann, wenn ich jsp Dateien bearbeite. Hat wahrscheinlich mit irgend einem PlugIn zu tun. Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung. Logt Eclipse irgendow mit, wenn es Probleme hat? Würd gern dem Fehler genauer nachgehen, bevor ich alle Plug-Ins raus schmeiße.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Nov 2007)

Ja, im Workspace liegt ein .log.
Du kannst dir auch die Error Log direkt anzeigen:
Window -> show view -> PDE Runtime -> Error Log View

Ich würde vermuten das dir der PermGen Speicher ausgeht, das ist das Problem #1 bei vielen/großen Plugins.


----------



## ARadauer (28. Nov 2007)

danke


----------

